# Raleigh Chopper MK1 3 spd Green



## vuniw

Just picked up this Raleigh Chopper MK1 on Craigslist yesterday. Had to drive an hour to get it but definitely worth it! I love the color.


----------



## reeducado2003

[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stoney

Beautiful, never have seen the green before.


----------



## vuniw

Thank you! Looks like the color is called "Flamboyant Green"


----------



## Wcben

Cool!  I loved my Orange ten speed....the one that got away....


----------



## Merrick

Beautiful! Will never forget that bike. Bought at Brands bicycle shop in Wantagh Long Island. $90, very big money back in the day


----------



## jrcarz

Really nice Bike.  Been looking for a nice one like that.  I was in Grade School in front of my house with some friends with our bikes, and a kid I knew pulled up on an Apple Green Raleigh Chopper.  I never forgot that bike.


----------



## Jim Barnard

Mmmmmm! Correct down to the cable clip! Some bubby loved that bike.


----------



## whopperchopper

Nice !!! mine is apple green


----------



## Jason85

That is an awesome bike. Great find.

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One

Awesome.....and a Mk1.....great find...lucky guy!


----------

